# Radians Custom Molded Earplugs



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in need of some feedback. These things are only $15. They are supposed to be easy to mold to your ear and limit noise to 26db. My questions, do they work, are they really that easy to use? Do they last? Anybody out there try these things. I know it's only $15 but....



Thanks in advance 

Bob


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

While it is possible to achieve substantial db reductions in ear plug test situations, the numbers do not necessarily reflect the real world. The problem is that the ear plug testing procedures do not consider bone conduction. 

IMHO ear muffs are a much better choice for ear protection.

For about $30 you can get a pair of Peltor ear muffs. They are very comfortable, even with glasses and hearing aids.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get kits to mold plugs online or get a molding from an audiologist. I keep meaning to get a set made but haven't yet.

In the shop I go back and forth on plugs vs ear muffs. If I'm wearing them all day I like plugs just for ease. If it's a quick use I generally use ear muffs.


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

I purchased a DIY ear plug kit recently but couldn't bring myself to stick that stuff in my ear. I decided to let a pro do it and visited my local audiologist. Hearing is a wonderful thing, do all you can to protect it, buy muffs or leave it to the pros to mold your ears.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys

I was thinking of this because I currently use a Peltor earmuff. They tend to be a bit warm in the Nebraska summers. I thought something that was molded to my ear would be comfortable and be cooler in the summer heat.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

When I was on the fire department, one of the other firemen there was an audiologist. He made a lot of sets of custom earplugs for the guys. Everyone seemed to like them. I would visit an audiologist and have him/her make you a set. Then you can be sure they fit right and they should be able to tell you what the expected protection should be.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## amccaul (Nov 21, 2011)

Would these be good plugs for running chainsaw and mower as well? I have Scag mower and sit right in front of engine. I hate the cheap ones I have.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet and bought them. I had a $10 ebay coupon and these were $11 shipped so I thought what the heck and decided to try them. I received the package and took the time to watch their video on how to do it. They came out okay but I didn't get it deep enough for them to do any good. I noticed that I had a small tear and decided to turn them into earbuds but I called the company to see if they recommended a glue for the tear. They didn't but offered to send a replacement. They thought I had mixed the 2 parts together too long. I got the second set and this time I got a really good fit. I let them completely cure for about a week and tried them out. Table saw, radial arm saw, jointer all passed with good results. I don't how they will do with the screaming planer. I have my doubts. I'll use these for the day to day and use my earmuffs for the really loud tools. Now the big question, would I recommend them? I think so. I wanted something to use during the hot season and these are certainly cooler than earmuffs so for that these fit the bill.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I suspect that bone conduction is a bigger deal than I ever imagined, back in my "better hearing" days. My muffs were designed for metallic silhouette target pistol shooting (7mm/.308) and I added several more layers of dense foam. Not enough. My head would be ringing the next day.

These days, I wear them for anything noisy = lawn mower, band saw, shop-vac, etc.
The deal is, how can you measure what gets through? Can an audiologist do that?


----------

